# Trouble reselling hublot?



## Axlwatches

I've been eyeing many different hublot's for a while now. I've got about 30k in watches, I buy / sell / trade them every few months just to get new stuff. Im really interested in hublot, big bangs and the sang bleu. 

But

I've been sufficiently warned off the brand by a lot of experienced watch guys. Saying theyre impossible to get a resale for. and id like to not get stuck with a piece for an extremely long time. Also told me that the sang bleu in particular depreciates really hard. which sounds stange to me. I dont know of many expensive watches that depreciate.

I'd like to hear everyones take


----------



## mharris660

Well if you can find someone who likes ugly-ass bro watches you should be able to sell it. Hang out at gyms and bars, someone will want it.


----------



## Black5

They pretty much all depreciate.

It's not as if the Sang Bleu is in particularly high demand as there seem to be plenty available on the secondary market.

It's very "different" which gives it more limited market appeal, so as with anything outside the mainstream your target market will be smaller.

How much of a hit you take depends on how much you pay for it, and how low you are prepared to drop to move it quickly.

If you love it, get it, but if resale is your primary consideration, you might want to look elsewhere.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## rvbert8

I think you can sell the Classic Fusion ones easier than some of the others. I had to sell a Unico model to cover some sudden expenses, and lost about $3500 on it. I've seen the Classic Fusions Aerofusion I have selling for close to what I paid for it. I still have the Aerofusion.


----------



## Axlwatches

rvbert8 said:


> I think you can sell the Classic Fusion ones easier than some of the others. I had to sell a Unico model to cover some sudden expenses, and lost about $3500 on it. I've seen the Classic Fusions Aerofusion I have selling for close to what I paid for it. I still have the Aerofusion.


Thank you for actually useful information. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Axlwatches

mharris660 said:


> Well if you can find someone who likes ugly-ass bro watches you should be able to sell it. Hang out at gyms and bars, someone will want it.


Why are you commenting this on a hublot forum?


----------



## zygomatic21

Any thoughts of buying second hand? If they are hard to sell on and depreciate as folks say they do, why not reduce your risk and see if you can make some space in another's watch cabinet?


----------



## Drksaint

I heard similar and experienced a bit of a hit selling my classic fusion. I bought the blue dial 42mm for around $5400 out the door from an AD and sold it for just under $4k about a year later. I thought about buying used (which I normally do) but Hublot replicas are so prevalent that I didn’t want to risk being scammed. As much as I like the look of the classic fusion, it always irked me that I paid over $5k for a watch with a $200 ETA movement.


----------



## Axlwatches

Drksaint said:


> I heard similar and experienced a bit of a hit selling my classic fusion. I bought the blue dial 42mm for around $5400 out the door from an AD and sold it for just under $4k about a year later. I thought about buying used (which I normally do) but Hublot replicas are so prevalent that I didn't want to risk being scammed. As much as I like the look of the classic fusion, it always irked me that I paid over $5k for a watch with a $200 ETA movement.


yeah hublot's movements are really cheap. I wish they'd improve it. They seem like good watches for people who just wanna yell I have money


----------



## Black5

igaxll said:


> yeah hublot's movements are really cheap. I wish they'd improve it. They seem like good watches for people who just wanna yell I have money


You might want to do a little research.

Hublot has been using their in house Unico movement for some time now, (I believe around 2013?), and it has some quite innovative features and variants.

It is by no means a "cheap" movement.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## walds11

Black5 said:


> You might want to do a little research.
> 
> Hublot has been using their in house Unico movement for some time now, (I believe around 2013?), and it has some quite innovative features and variants.
> 
> It is by no means a "cheap" movement.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


+1

Also, don't forget that the Spirit of Big Bang houses the caliber HUB4700, which is a reworked and skeletonised version of the famous El Primero chronograph movement from Zenith, Hublot's sister brand within LVMH. Good stuff here!


----------



## Axlwatches

comparatively the brands movements still dont stack up


----------



## elmydog

So much better watches out there. I don't know why people spend so much on them

Paul


----------



## chknight706

Love Hublot but this is a sad fact.

Had a King Power worrh about $22k and dealers would only offer a $8k trade in when they were reselling via third party for $17.5. If you have a buyer in mind it's never a bad idea, but if you want to hold and resell whenever, I would advise against the niche models.

Stainless Steel Big bangs and classic fusions are both safe bets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Many watch enthusiast collecting Hublots usually buy them used at very reasonable prices and they resell them to take a small loss whenever they want to upgrade. I think buying used watches is a really fair move when coming to collecting Hublot.


----------



## Familyman310

I have owned only 1 Hublot, but sold it very easily. I have to say I absolutely loved the watch. I will happily buy them again. 2nd hand is definitely the way to go for all the models. I owned a SS/Ceramic Carbon Big Bang 44mm complete set. Although the price new on that watch was $13600, the sweet spot is between $5500 - $6500 used. I had offers on that watch 3-4 times a week for every single month that I owned it at $6k - $7k.

Good luck. I hope you find the right watch at the right price.


----------



## Whiteshields1830

i would recommend buying 2nd hand if youre concerned about resale - but in saying that Hublots arent the most resellable watch (Rolex/Tudors + Pateks seem to me more susceptible to 2nd hand value retention).


----------



## Jonzeinc

I agree with Family Man and whiteshields. If you buy one brand new, you are going to take a hit if you sell. I would look at the Big Bangs and Unicos second hand. Those are the most popular and easiest to resell. My Unico was beautiful and my wife's favorite watch I owned.


----------



## Minturn

Just bought a used King Power as close to NIB as you can get with all tags, paperwork, etc. for $6K. Still had the Govberg $22K price sticker on the box. My watch guy said he'd give me $5K any day of the week so I figured at worse, I'd be out $1K if I wanted to flip it. I have 8.25 inch wrists and love the King Power. Usually wear a Rolex Deep Sea daily so it's a nice change. Not heavy either for its size.


----------



## Smith.bryce77

Minturn said:


> Just bought a used King Power as close to NIB as you can get with all tags, paperwork, etc. for $6K. Still had the Govberg $22K price sticker on the box. My watch guy said he'd give me $5K any day of the week so I figured at worse, I'd be out $1K if I wanted to flip it. I have 8.25 inch wrists and love the King Power. Usually wear a Rolex Deep Sea daily so it's a nice change. Not heavy either for its size.


Wow congrats on a great buy
Buying used from watch brokers and selling back to them when you need to free up the capital seems to be the smartest when it comes to Hublot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMNT LUXE

What Familyman said, that is a great buy at that price point. I have never seen them that low.


----------



## Heinz

Second hand from a reputable source is the way I will go when the time comes. I'd pay a little more from any of the bigger, most well-respected brick-and-mortars, like some of our WUS sponsors. Just for the peace of mind, 'cause that's a lot of money.


----------



## AKD1

Minturn said:


> Just bought a used King Power as close to NIB as you can get with all tags, paperwork, etc. for $6K. Still had the Govberg $22K price sticker on the box. My watch guy said he'd give me $5K any day of the week so I figured at worse, I'd be out $1K if I wanted to flip it. I have 8.25 inch wrists and love the King Power. Usually wear a Rolex Deep Sea daily so it's a nice change. Not heavy either for its size.


I am thinking to get a Big Bang. May I know your dealer? Thanks


----------



## watchbreather2

Hublot is a bit more difficult to sell than a rolex or breitling watch but nonetheless its a gorgeous watch


----------



## hkspwrsche

Minturn said:


> Just bought a used King Power as close to NIB as you can get with all tags, paperwork, etc. for $6K. Still had the Govberg $22K price sticker on the box. My watch guy said he'd give me $5K any day of the week so I figured at worse, I'd be out $1K if I wanted to flip it. I have 8.25 inch wrists and love the King Power. Usually wear a Rolex Deep Sea daily so it's a nice change. Not heavy either for its size.


Lesson in economics built in here!


----------



## dmukherjee18

My brother bought a classic fusion for close to retail. he wanted a watch fromthe brand which ronaldo wore...when it came the time to sell, he lost close to $4000 on it. bought for 6500 and sold for 2500. whoever got it second hand had a good deal though. as an individual it becomes very difficult to sell


----------



## Johann23

Great watches. Tough on the resale though. But so is most everything else though too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slamwatch

I think the market for Hublot is a younger flashier type of people. They have no problem buying second hand. But because they’re buying second hand they’re just looking for the best deals, rather than predications their purchase on the history and story of the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr4

I have a Hublot King Power Cash Unico and it gets a lot of attention on the rare times that I wear it out in public. It is probably a bit too big on my wrist (mine is a little over 7") but when you want to make a statement.


----------



## groooooove

their designs remind me of some of the gawdy invicta pieces..

it's a very small market. if you like it, but it. the common advise is buy what you like. I would say if you dig it, definitely rock it proudly. 

I'm also not into the "buy what you like" thing if it means buying a new $20,000 watch you are likely to only be able to sell for half that or less. 

so, buy what you like as long as it's used/fairly priced. be willing to take a reasonable loss selling it.

if that resale is important to you, move on. 

I personally think most $300 G shocks have more wearability, style, etc, than any hublot - but that's me, not you.


----------



## pantelis25

Tried to sell 2 of my pieces recently (large size-small wrist). Very tough most probably due to so many fakes around!!!
Even if i posted with box and papers i had a ton of replies that watches were fakes.
As soon as Hublot start servicing i will send them, become as new and keep them forever!


----------



## Bswcollection

It’s all preference, Hublot just built a new facility not because everyone else is doing it but because they are selling watches. Hublot is well known for being copied so I feel a lot of people are turned off by that. Plus for the same money you spend on a Hublot somebody can get a Rolex or AP. They sell well if it’s in great condition and priced right granted you got a good deal on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBackseat

Hublots are actually very beautiful watches. I love how innovative they get when they design their watches. I own actually two watches from Hublot, and both are considered very limited pieces (limited to 100 pieces worldwide). Of course, if you care about the watches movements, go for anything from the “Unico” and above, since they come with an in-house movement made by Hublot themselves. They’re pretty strong watches.

I also agree with what a lot of the other members said, they depreciate like crazy! I got both of mine used for over half the price of what they were being sold for. So to me, it’s considered a huge bargain! I actually wear them more than I wear my other watches.

The best Hublots that are actually on high demand on the preowned market are the classic aerofusions, since they’re basically considered “entry-level” so everyone usually goes for those if they wanted to try out Hublot.


----------



## jamesfschwartz

I'd second this -- of course depending on the piece. I've had my full set classic fusion listed in quite a few places for a while and it's hard to get anything other than a lowball offer. Although it seems they are selling a little better on Ebay these last 2 years than in 2015 when I purchased it. 

Resale aside, I just don't get the feeling of quality construction that you'd expect for a retail priced almost $6k timepiece. Also make sure to check WR as I bought it not knowing its 5ATM


----------



## [email protected]

I bought a pew-owned Bing Band Ceramic this year and sold it for what I paid for it. I missed it but couldn't find another ceramic and got a BB Steel. I preferred the look of the Ceramic more so I sold the Steel in search of a Ceramic again. I didn't loose any money and got to wear a couple great watches for "free". 
Still looking for a BB Ceramic...


----------



## Baldnyc

I would buy preowned as they retain their value well. Not hard to resell at all in my experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhamill6393

I have a King Power F1 I have been trying to sell for months and the numbers I have been offered are horrendous. Such a shame


----------



## Johann23

Axlwatches said:


> Why are you commenting this on a hublot forum?


I know, I though the same thing.


----------



## Johann23

All watches depreciate, and quite a bit, minus maybe Rolex AP and Patek and a couple of stragglers. And ignore the typical Hublot hate that forums get. I’ve owned them, they’re nice watches. Don’t buy them new though. Let the first owner take the hit. Then if you do tire of it to sell it, you’re all good.


----------



## eddieo396

mharris660 said:


> Well if you can find someone who likes ugly-ass bro watches you should be able to sell it. Hang out at gyms and bars, someone will want it.


----------



## eddieo396

Hublot are so hard to resell that i think a smart watch would be an easier resell...


----------



## Bswcollection

Not hard to resell if you buy it right


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

Pretty much ALL watches depreciate, except for maybe Rolex, AP and Patek, and not even all of those. Whoever told you that is pretty off. 

I’d say everything minus what I mentioned above will be worth maybe 30-50% what it would cost you retail. 

With Hublot, it’s not much different than selling anything else other than the three above. I love wearing an Hublot, it’s a great watch, there just a lot of haters in the forums, so ignore that. 

I’ve sold a lot of watches - Hublot, JLC, Breitling and a lot of other nice watches I’ve owned are slow sales and sell for what I said above. They all eventually sold though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atone

Hublot is far from easy on resale. Skip it if you change watches a lot


----------



## Bswcollection

RollieMoly said:


> Pretty much ALL watches depreciate, except for maybe Rolex, AP and Patek, and not even all of those. Whoever told you that is pretty off.
> 
> I'd say everything minus what I mentioned above will be worth maybe 30-50% what it would cost you retail.
> 
> With Hublot, it's not much different than selling anything else other than the three above. I love wearing an Hublot, it's a great watch, there just a lot of haters in the forums, so ignore that.
> 
> I've sold a lot of watches - Hublot, JLC, Breitling and a lot of other nice watches I've owned are slow sales and sell for what I said above. They all eventually sold though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any WhatsApp group you are apart of or other hublot focued forums you've sold on?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

Bswcollection said:


> Is there any WhatsApp group you are apart of or other hublot focued forums you've sold on?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No just on these forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleC

The Classic Fusion line in 42mm may be the only one that isn't difficult to re-sell.


----------



## Black5

TripleC said:


> The Classic Fusion line in 42mm may be the only one that isn't difficult to re-sell.


This thread just keeps on giving, even 18 months after the OP answered his question.

Great that speedposters have somewhere to hang out...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## onecoolkat

Hublot are awesome watches but almost all of them are difficult to sell !!I guess the 6 figure ones are even harder to sell.


----------



## rcsub

If you know what you are doing, you can make money on any watch, it has more to do with buying at the right price, knowing your clientele, and how you present your merchandise when you go to sell it i.e. take good clear pictures, give as much clear and relevant info...etc...with the right mindset you can sell on the second hand market and as long as yours are lite well and look flattering on their pics, and you use a lot of language that makes humans salivate you'll always do well. Please do not treat this as any type of professional advice just my opinions on selling. I know people that do very well selling Hublot, Breitling, IWC, it's how they sell these timepieces and not the timepieces themselves that make them successful.


----------



## erbo3569

Hublot take time to sell, but if bought well they can be great resellers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hllkll33

If you want a Hublot - get a Hublot. I only like the Classic Fusion in Blue or Black if I had to pick. Like if I had to pick something to describe them, it would be New Jersey.


----------



## yellowfury

hllkll33 said:


> If you want a Hublot - get a Hublot. I only like the Classic Fusion in Blue or Black if I had to pick. Like if I had to pick something to describe them, it would be New Jersey.


wow you hit the nail on the head. Hublot are the New Jersey of watches lol.

personally I like some hublot designs for what they are and I can respect innovating in materials and stuff but for me personally it's a hard buy at msrp.


----------



## Jacobabish

Black5 said:


> They pretty much all depreciate.
> 
> It's not as if the Sang Bleu is in particularly high demand as there seem to be plenty available on the secondary market.
> 
> It's very "different" which gives it more limited market appeal, so as with anything outside the mainstream your target market will be smaller.
> 
> How much of a hit you take depends on how much you pay for it, and how low you are prepared to drop to move it quickly.
> 
> If you love it, get it, but if resale is your primary consideration, you might want to look elsewhere.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Thanks for the advice. I'm looking to get into selling watches and resale them. I might want to look other places than the Sang Bleu


----------



## Black5

Jacobabish said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm looking to get into selling watches and resale them. I might want to look other places than the Sang Bleu


That was written over 18 months ago!

A lot can change in 18 months and the market could be very different.

Unless you have expert level knowledge and buckets of money you don't need, I wouldn't suggest you get into trading watches as a way to make money&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## brettone2002

Axlwatches said:


> I've been eyeing many different hublot's for a while now. I've got about 30k in watches, I buy / sell / trade them every few months just to get new stuff. Im really interested in hublot, big bangs and the sang bleu.
> 
> But
> 
> I've been sufficiently warned off the brand by a lot of experienced watch guys. Saying theyre impossible to get a resale for. and id like to not get stuck with a piece for an extremely long time. Also told me that the sang bleu in particular depreciates really hard. which sounds stange to me. I dont know of many expensive watches that depreciate.
> 
> I'd like to hear everyones take


horrible resale and IMO not worth the money. I’d have a Rolex. Think id go Panerai over hublot


----------



## benjamin831

Hublots are tough to sell, my buddy's been trying to sell his for months to almost zero interest.


----------



## Black5

And the thread where speedposters and sellers come to out themselves just keeps on giving...

Warning: The above post may contain sarcasm or a poor attempt at humour...


----------



## elchuckee77

I'm in no rush to sell this Black Magic.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_barry

Minturn said:


> Just bought a used King Power as close to NIB as you can get with all tags, paperwork, etc. for $6K. Still had the Govberg $22K price sticker on the box. My watch guy said he'd give me $5K any day of the week so I figured at worse, I'd be out $1K if I wanted to flip it. I have 8.25 inch wrists and love the King Power. Usually wear a Rolex Deep Sea daily so it's a nice change. Not heavy either for its size.


Wow....not bad at all


----------



## Chris_barry

Jonzeinc said:


> I agree with Family Man and whiteshields. If you buy one brand new, you are going to take a hit if you sell. I would look at the Big Bangs and Unicos second hand. Those are the most popular and easiest to resell. My Unico was beautiful and my wife's favorite watch I owned.


True^


----------



## Chris_barry

elchuckee77 said:


> I'm in no rush to sell this Black Magic.
> View attachment 16220231
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece 🙌


----------



## ascott727

First time poster. I like that black magic. I have this one and really enjoying it, though I'll eventually sell it and get something else!


----------



## staary5

Pre-owned is the way to go


----------



## thedeviling74

Unique Timepieces


----------



## BradMark89

if you buy preowned, they hold value well


----------



## nsims

That’s insane. First if you buy/sell/trade watches you’re sure to know that this is not true. Not all models have the same level of sales volume and liquidity though. You have to be careful with buying the wrong model and also sell at a price that is marketable. Experience with teach you to trust the market rather than what ill advised opinions are saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssak13

ascott727 said:


> First time poster. I like that black magic. I have this one and really enjoying it, though I'll eventually sell it and get something else!
> View attachment 16286533


This is a great looking watch!


----------



## Djalexander32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

